# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Las frutas más exóticas, raras y bellas del mundo

## msantini

En estos 3 vídeos verás las frutas híbridas más exóticas, bellas y raras del mundo, que no creerás que puedan existir.  ::wow::  ::piloto::  ::pulgar_arriba::   ::mira::  ::foto::          Temas similares: Artículo: En el Perú existen 90,000 familias que se dedican al cultivo de cacao Artículo: En Perú existen 180,000 productores de café y 425 mil hectáreas cultivadas Artículo: En la sierra existen grandes oportunidades de negocios e inversión Artículo: Existen 16,000 productores que se dedican a la agroexportación Artículo: Existen oportunidades de exportar frutas y vegetales deshidratados a Unión Europea

----------


## josue.1

que extra;a variedad , y probablemente seguirán saliendo mas variedades de frutas con el tiempo .

----------


## gabriel.1

impresionante la combinacion que hacen con el limon , no sabia que podia existir tales combinaciones .

----------

